# Applying Camera Profile to a batch...



## Resoman (Oct 13, 2014)

I just photographed my son's wedding in RAW format and would like to apply the Camera PROVIA/STANDARD profile to all the pictures. I don't see this as an option using "Sync...", as I have done with other batch corrections. I know there's an easy way to do this, but I don't know what it is.

Also, I'm surprised to see that Camera PROVIA/STANDARD seems to have lower contrast and more shadow detail than Camera ASTIA/SOFT. Based on their names, I expected the opposite. 

Thanks,
Gary,
Iowa City


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2014)

Select one image and set the Camera profile to PROVIA/STANDARD revert to Library module and select the remaining images too. The one that has PROVIA/STANDARD as its camera profile needs to be the "most selected"  In the Synchronize Settings dialog check only the checkbox labeled "Calibration" (below Process Version).  When you click {Synchronize} only the calibration panel fields will be affected.


----------



## Resoman (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, Cletus, that did it!


----------



## GDRoth (Oct 13, 2014)

Cletus,
What do you mean by "most selected"?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2014)

GDRoth said:


> Cletus,
> What do you mean by "most selected"?



The active photo - the one with the lightest grey border.


----------



## GDRoth (Oct 13, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The active photo - the one with the lightest grey border.



Thanks


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 13, 2014)

An extract from my notes on Lightroom-

(THE FOUR SHADES OF GREY)


UN-SELECTED IMAGE BORDERS ARE *MID-GREY.*
THE FIRST IMAGE SELECTED IS THE “PRIMARY” OR “MOST SELECTED” IMAGE WITH A *VERY LIGHT GREY* BORDER.
ANY FURTHER IMAGES SELECTED BY HOLDING [CTRL] OR [COMMAND] OR [SHIFT] KEYS, BECOME THE “SECONDARY” SELECTED FILES WITH A *LIGHT GREY* BORDER.
IMAGES WITH A VIRTUAL COPY BOTH SHOW AS *DARK GREY* IN LIBRARY GRID MODE.
 
WHEN MULTIPLE FILES ARE SELECTED- CLICKING ON THE IMAGE AREA IN A THUMBNAIL UPGRADES THIS IMAGE TO THE “PRIMARY” SELECTED IMAGE. (aka. “MASTER” IMAGE).
CLICKING ON AN IMAGE THUMBNAIL GREY BORDER- DESELECTS ALL OTHER IMAGES. 
[CTRL+A] WILL SELECT  ALL IMAGES.
[CTRL+D] WILL DESELECT ‘ANY SELECTED’ IMAGE (NONE ARE SELECTED).


----------

